

Chef's Adam Jacob on Configuration Management and Company Culture - sdhaliwal
http://www.amplifypartners.com/interviews/on-configuration-management-and-company-culture/

======
chermanowicz
"What does this mean for infrastructure? All the things we used to do in
building our operations, the infrastructure, the IT – what Jeff Bezos called
the undifferentiated “muck” – all that moves from being relegated as a
seemingly unimportant back-office affair to a critical part at the front of
the front office.

It’s obvious this transition won’t happen seamlessly. Inertia is a powerful
thing. The core problem is that the massive businesses of today have to
fundamentally “re-tool” to survive in this new world. And it’s not a matter of
simply re-doing the UI. They have to rethink their internal operations, which
in turn really shapes how the whole company functions from the top to the
bottom."

I'm actually really excited about "tech" these days in that there is a lot of
thought being put into "tooling" ... whether that's IT infrastructure,
customer service & feedback, or communication. We really can make better tools
in all areas.

